# Facebook hate.....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

This is why I hate facebook...birthday recently and also have a friend on facebook who has one the same day....she gets way more greetings than I do...at least double...I hate the fact that I even pay attention to this but honestly I think this is what facebook does, it makes you compare your life with others....I have been debating for a while to get rid of facebook and rejoin under an anonymous name and have no friends... and just belong to sites I like and get info from...

Has anybody deleted their facebook account and never looked back?

I hate the fact that I have done what I know others have done and kept checking that day to see if anybody else posted on my timeline....OMG...has it come to this? LOL


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My birthday does not show up on Facebook, and if someone's birthday shows in their feed I never comment on it. I think it is stupid to have people who you rarely ever talk to or see wishing you happy birthday like they give a crap lol.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

FB is not quite reality, I've come to realize. Friends of mine who are having horrible tough times in their relationships, post about their relationships on FB as if everything is great. lol I have deactivated it before, for like a year, and wish I hadn't reactivated it. Maybe just deactivate it, and find your peace.  I agree that it can become a tool to hurt people.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

some of my friends in one department at work went on a trip. Some of them posted about how great it was and the awesome time they were having. I got quite another picture when they returned and one came over last night...about the drama and the crap that goes on. 
but I felt, left out. it was hard to see those pictures (even though I'm not in their work group). 
I don't understand how some people get all the likes and others do not. For instance, someone posted a picture of themselves from college in a bikini. She got all kinds of like. If I did that - I would get some terse "showing off" messages. I'm like WTF? 
I'm thinking of dropping it but then I'd feel even more cut off from real friends!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolutely....I also have a "friend" who seems to lead such an exciting life...travels, goes to this event or that event, etc....and I think wow I am so boring....

I also have some friends that are married to each other and he is always posting these wonderful things about his wife..yet I heard that they were close to separating a few times....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

highwood said:


> This is why I hate facebook...birthday recently and also have a friend on facebook who has one the same day....she gets way more greetings than I do...at least double...I hate the fact that I even pay attention to this but honestly I think this is what facebook does, it makes you compare your life with others....I have been debating for a while to get rid of facebook and rejoin under an anonymous name and have no friends... and just belong to sites I like and get info from...
> 
> *Has anybody deleted their facebook account and never looked back?*
> 
> I hate the fact that I have done what I know others have done and kept checking that day to see if anybody else posted on my timeline....OMG...has it come to this? LOL


I went one step further and never started one in the first place.

While I think that Facebook can be a good tool for some people, I think that most people simply aren't equipped to properly handle the types of, and amount of interaction it can lead to. Nor are many people equipped with the self control to manage their consumption be it in quantity or quality.

Online interaction tends to have an entirely different set up social rules than physical interaction. One would see a very different dynamic in communication if, instead of a post, and subsequent replies, that all of those participating were brought into a room and the entire conversation were held face to face.

The problem people run into is that while they behave differently, follow different rules, they have a hard time keeping the two separate...sort of like trying to play football, while unintentionally throwing in some basketball rules...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> FB is not quite reality, I've come to realize. *Friends of mine who are having horrible tough times in their relationships, post about their relationships on FB as if everything is great. lol *I have deactivated it before, for like a year, and wish I hadn't reactivated it. Maybe just deactivate it, and find your peace.  I agree that it can become a tool to hurt people.


I can't stand when people use FB for public displays of affection. Funny enough, and right in line with the bolded above, probably the worst offender of this was a guy who him and his GF posted non stop about how awesome they were together. They would use status updates to send love notes to each other (seriously, wtf, do it via PM, text, or in person). They got married maybe 1-2 yrs ago ... and they just got divorced (sounded like there was infidelity).


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have never had an active FB account and don't plan to. My friends treat me like I am a crazy Amish person. If you don't know how to find or get ahold of me, I don't know you well enough to care. 

My life compares pretty favorably in my eyes (only ones that matter) even with my recent divorce. I'm loaded, still in great shape, take lots of cool trips, have good friends, a gorgeous house and a great looking dog. I don't need or want to count and compare things others have or don't have to make me feel good (or bad) about my life. I've always thought the more friends a person has on FB the less they have IRL.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I LOVE FB, IG, SnapChat....etc. Butt...I don't get butt hurt easily about silly things....


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I hate FB also, it's designed to make you feel bad about ourselves. 
I read recently that those you boast online about having a fabulous life are usually very unhappy with their actual lives! 
I put more effort into making life fun without the need to show off to others. 
Remember it's the friends to take the time to meet you in real life on your birthday that makes it special, that girl might of had lots of messages but maybe not so much off Facebook. 
Nobody has a perfect life, we all go through ups & downs, just nobody writes about the sad bits on social media. 
Concentrate on having fun with the people that make time for you in real life, forget stupid Facebook, it worked for me. 



Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> I LOVE FB, IG, SnapChat....etc. Butt...I don't get butt hurt easily about silly things....


I save my more "questionable" memes for IG >

I have always been techie so I enjoy all those platforms, butt ... just like you I don't take it all too serious, so ma butt never hurts


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

CatJayBird said:


> I LOVE FB, IG, SnapChat....etc. Butt...I don't get butt hurt easily about silly things....


This starts to get to part of the issue...somewhere around 90% of human communication and interaction is non verbal, so online communication...you are only getting 10% of the information in any interaction..how much sense, how enjoyable would a movie be if 9 out of every 10 frames were black?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I never post anything personal...I just share motivational posts...so why I am on it not sure....I do like certain facebook pages of businesses I frequent..so thinking of just setting up a generic one and accessing them thru that.

I am very boring on facebook...unlike others who literally post something about what they are doing every friggin day...I remember being worried about someone who was a daily poster who didn't post for weeks and I thought gee I hope they are okay...how pathetic!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL....another thing I hate on facebook is when people post these sexy/glamorous pics of themselves and then sit back and wait for all the..."omg..you are so hot/gorgeous, etc. etc. etc...

Or I hate drama...I have seen where people post stuff like when will the pain end, etc. etc. and then everybody is asking them if they are okay and of course they never respond....


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

highwood said:


> I remember being worried about someone who was a daily poster who didn't post for weeks and I thought gee I hope they are okay...how pathetic!


This reminds me of the story of a guy who had been ordering pizza from Dominos every day for nearly 7 years. He hadn't placed an order in 11 days so employees grew concerned, called 911, turned out the guy was in a serious medical condition stuck in his house. Dominos saved him (or quite possibly contributed to his serious medical condition lol).


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I've never deleted my FB, but I don't log into it most days. I don't have the app on any device. I use it to keep in touch with friends / family as far as coordinating events with large groups of them. I also use it for my work, when I am trying to locate a property owner, and can't find a valid address / phone number, or my letters don't get a response, but that is not often.

I'd suggest taking a break from most media sources. Practice the art of living, rather than wasting it away, waiting for someone to like your FB posts. Don't let other people define you.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I use Facebook with family only.

I look in once every 2-3 weeks to see what they are doing between phone calls.

That's it...


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

highwood said:


> This is why I hate facebook...birthday recently and also have a friend on facebook who has one the same day....she gets way more greetings than I do...at least double...I hate the fact that I even pay attention to this but honestly I think this is what facebook does, it makes you compare your life with others....I have been debating for a while to get rid of facebook and rejoin under an anonymous name and have no friends... and just belong to sites I like and get info from...
> 
> Has anybody deleted their facebook account and never looked back?
> 
> I hate the fact that I have done what I know others have done and kept checking that day to see if anybody else posted on my timeline....OMG...has it come to this? LOL


I found myself spending way too much time on FB. It got to the point where all that anyone ever posted was super happy, unrealistic things or they'd air their dirty laundry and their whoa is me crap! Seeing it all brought me down or I'd find myself thinking "oh sure, like you're THAT happy when I know for sure your life is crap at the moment." Just too much and too time consuming. 

I deactivated my account for a while and later reactivated it to sell a pop up camper that I had. If I go on at all it's because I got a notification/invite to a party etc. 

I mean really, who cares what someone is eating or doing. Nor do I care to read someone cutting their spouse or other family member down or bragging about crap. Not this girl. I'd rather 'spend real life' time with my family.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the official psychological term for this is "relative deprivation". You're not upset about the number of likes you got. You're upset it's less than someone else. 

It happens it lots of situations. For example, consider your income. Would you rather:

1. Make $50,000 when everyone else around you makes $25,000 
2. Make $100,000 when everyone else around you makes $200,000

Most people prefer #1. Even though they'd have more money with #2, they would feel better with #1 because, relatively speaking, they make more than everyone else.

And I agree that if you know the behind the scenes of many of those facebook friends, it's not as rosy as they portray. I know several couples who are tense and snappy with each other, but everything they put on facebook is very lovey-dovey.

One thing to remember is that your friend may get more likes because she's much more active in social media. If she likes everyone else's stuff, those people may feel more obligated to like her stuff in response.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> This is why I hate facebook...birthday recently and also have a friend on facebook who has one the same day....she gets way more greetings than I do...at least double...I hate the fact that I even pay attention to this but honestly I think this is what facebook does, it makes you compare your life with others....I have been debating for a while to get rid of facebook and rejoin under an anonymous name and have no friends... and just belong to sites I like and get info from...
> 
> Has anybody deleted their facebook account and never looked back?
> 
> I hate the fact that I have done what I know others have done and kept checking that day to see if anybody else posted on my timeline....OMG...has it come to this? LOL


haha
Happy Birthday x1000

It is very petty... but I get it.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

The ONLY media account I have is here.
No facebook, no twitter, no nothin, not even a smart phone.
I live on a 24 acre farm that is completely fenced in.

In France we have a saying: "Pour vivre heureux, vivons caches"

Meaning "To live happily, live in secret."  or "hidden"


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't even know how to put my views of facebook into words. I have an account, rarely get on, and have never had any personal drama on it, but all the negative stuff said here is true.

It's a place for people to try and appear a little better than what they are, and to share things that nobody cares about. The other day, I saw a picture of a plate of food and a lady wrote something like, "I have such a wonderful husband, look what i came home to today, he had supper cooked."

Does anybody really care about stuff like that? I don't. She probably broke the plate over his head at some point, but on facebook, it was wonderful.

And why do people get on there and thank people for stuff? Why not do that in person?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

southbound said:


> It's a place for people to try and appear a little better than what they are, and to share things that nobody cares about.


In all fairness, this is not how EVERYONE uses Facebook. Undoubtedly there are people who use it that way, but there are just as many people IMO who don't. For example, here is how I use Facebook:

- Sharing family photos/videos/news with my family (many of whom my W and I don't see much, especially since her family lives out of state). 

- Follow various news/media sites

- Take part in several FB group pages. For example, my town has a group FB page where people share news about what is going on in the area, local businesses advertise, etc...

- Occasionally share some tasteless Memes 

Most of the people I am friends with use it the same way. Then again, if anyone uses FB to start drama, showboat, etc... I would have unfriended them anyhow.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I totally deleted my facebook account a couple/three years ago. It was a process. First I deactivated it, then I figured out how to actually delete it, then there was a 2 week waiting period during which I got almost daily emails asking me if I was SURE I wanted to go, so sad to see you go, please don't go crap. From facebook. After the two weeks I deleted it altogether.

I did go back on about a year ago, but not under my real name, and the only 'friends' I have are my kids and their SO's, my sister, my parents and my niece and nephews. That's it - not even my idiot brother. My husband isn't on it at all - my username is my name and his as my last name. I don't have most of my profile filled out, no phone number on there, no home town or high school or any of that crap. I don't want people to find me.

The ONLY reason I am even on it is to communicate with my daughter - where she lives cell service isn't on 90% of the time so I can't text her, but I can message her on facebook. I like the group discussion feature - very useful when we had a house full of kids, trying to figure out who was going to be home for supper, could someone feed the cats, that type of thing. Just message the whole group. Right now we have two family groups going for events we are in the process of planning. I also use facebook to log in and comment on the news site I follow.

I rarely go to my home page, I never post updates about anything, and I ignore all the stupid 'suggestions' I get from facebook. Even with the lack of info I have on there, somehow it STILL managed to 'suggest' I become friends with my bosses son (!!!), a bunch of my ex's family out east, and some other really freaky things. It's totally scary how it digs up all this info on you.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> Even with the lack of info I have on there, somehow it STILL managed to 'suggest' I become friends with my bosses son (!!!), a bunch of my ex's family out east, and some other really freaky things.


It's funny, there was a joke about how Facebook's "suggested friends" are usually people you hate and/or are trying to avoid lol.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is funny Meme related to the whole "Like"

View attachment 45865


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm another one who refuses to be on Facebook. Never have, never will. And I hate the name, too.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

It is like anything, if you have a balanced mindset then it is harmless and can even be a positive thing. I keep in touch with family and friends that live far away, even those that live close by that it is hard to keep up with IRL. 

Maybe it is an age group thing, I am too old to care what anyone thinks of me and my kids were the first age group that went through social media classes where they were taught about bullying, blocking and using social media in a positive way.

If you need validation from a place like FB then it is the user that has the issue, not the media itself.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

highwood said:


> This is why I hate facebook...birthday recently and also have a friend on facebook who has one the same day....she gets way more greetings than I do...at least double...I hate the fact that I even pay attention to this but honestly I think this is what facebook does, it makes you compare your life with others....I have been debating for a while to get rid of facebook and rejoin under an anonymous name and have no friends... and just belong to sites I like and get info from...
> 
> Has anybody deleted their facebook account and never looked back?
> 
> I hate the fact that I have done what I know others have done and kept checking that day to see if anybody else posted on my timeline....OMG...has it come to this? LOL


Perhaps the reason your friends got double the birthday wishes is because she has double the friends?
It would bother me too, but that might be the reason.


----------



## Bensdad123 (Oct 6, 2012)

Facebook IMO has become the greatest tool for controlling ones thoughts, emotions, even actions...good god, look at how everybody is so concerned with everyone else's life etc. FACEBOOK imo leads to a psychopathic character development...obsession is a young mans game, and look how obsessed we have become over posting slogans to justify attention that we desire for ourselves, look how obsessed people are over worrying if someone is gonna wish us a happy birthday or not, obsessed over being able to look at someones private life and feeling the need for an opinion ....it's absolute lunacy!! My own wife cant put her phone down for a minute before she picks it back up to "scroll her Facebook feed".... people, it's as if they have a mental tick that won't allow them to stop obsessing over everyone else's BS and drama.....we are in sad shape as a society etc.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> It is like anything, if you have a balanced mindset then it is harmless and can even be a positive thing. I keep in touch with family and friends that live far away, even those that live close by that it is hard to keep up with IRL.
> 
> Maybe it is an age group thing, I am too old to care what anyone thinks of me and my kids were the first age group that went through social media classes where they were taught about bullying, blocking and using social media in a positive way.
> 
> If you need validation from a place like FB then it is the user that has the issue, not the media itself.


Hey Holland  Still caught up in the whole password thing here?

As to this post, I completely agree...Facebook is simply the tool and many people use it responsibly...but what does responsibly actually mean in this case? Responsibly under the social rules of direct interpersonal interaction such as actual face to face?

I think it has exposed a lot of people, and society as a whole for who they really are. There are no limits, no cooling off periods, no geographical boundaries...it is quite literally say anything you want, to anyone you want, as many people as you want, any time you want, anywhere you want. There are no externally imposed limits, and people for the first time in history are left completely to their own self control...the age old question nosy people have always asked...what goes on behind closed doors? What are they really like when no one else is looking? Well, we get the answers to those questions now, freely given, and actively encouraged to do so...then people get hurt and outraged when they don't like what they see in others, or what others see in them.

The thing that fascinates me the most about the social media phenomenon is how addicting it is, and how that addiction is actively encouraged and enabled at every turn...like us on facebook, follow us on twitter... Some aspects of it eerily remind me of a Star Trek The Next Generation episode called "The Game"


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I hate Facebook. It's a place where everyone brags about how awesome their life is even though it's super fake. Everyone looks so happy, and they look like they have the perfect family. It literally makes me feel bad about my life. Then I notice these picture perfect couples are breaking up and getting divorced and I realize that Facebook is all fake. 
My favorite is when I hang out with my husbands family (this one cousin in particular who has the "perfect" life) and her and her husband are so boring and quite and not fun at all, literally sat in the corner and didn't talk to anyone, then the next day I see all these pics of her smiling and saying how amazing it was so see everyone and they had so much fun! It's such a joke.

I have deleted Facebook. I now only use Instagram which I don't even have many friends on it and I like it that way. Everyone couple months I log on Facebook quickly to see what's going on in the world then I de activate it again before people realize I'm on. 

Honestly get off Facebook. It's hard at first but it will get easier.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I also can't deal with the narcissistic culture it is developing. I can not imagine taking a selfie and putting it on social media. To me this, this is so weird!!!! Personally I think when you get a certain age, or a certain place in your life the selfies should stop. I find it extremely immature, and self centered.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Bensdad123 said:


> Facebook IMO has become the greatest tool for controlling ones thoughts, emotions, even actions...good god, look at how everybody is so concerned with everyone else's life etc. FACEBOOK imo leads to a psychopathic character development...obsession is a young mans game, and look how obsessed we have become over posting slogans to justify attention that we desire for ourselves, look how obsessed people are over worrying if someone is gonna wish us a happy birthday or not, obsessed over being able to look at someones private life and feeling the need for an opinion ....it's absolute lunacy!! My own wife cant put her phone down for a minute before she picks it back up to "scroll her Facebook feed".... people, it's as if they have a mental tick that won't allow them to stop obsessing over everyone else's BS and drama.....we are in sad shape as a society etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


True. Didn't us adult have limited tv time when we were growing up, and we were careful not to let our kids just sit around and rot their brain on tv and the computer. Now everybody does it. Nobody is content unless they have a device in their hand while they are in public. I see people running their finger up and down a smart phone until i want to puke.

I can't figure out what everybody is looking at. I don't get or need to send that many messages.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I got rid of FB the second I got married Bc my MIL wanted to use it as a way to brag or make others jealous (her sisters). When she would visit she would be like... Let's take a pic and put it on FB! Like the only reason why she would want a pic of us in the first place... The second I heard that I got rid of it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Bensdad123 said:


> Facebook IMO has become the greatest tool for controlling ones thoughts, emotions, even actions...good god, look at how everybody is so concerned with everyone else's life etc. FACEBOOK imo leads to a psychopathic character development...obsession is a young mans game, and look how obsessed we have become over posting slogans to justify attention that we desire for ourselves, look how obsessed people are over worrying if someone is gonna wish us a happy birthday or not, obsessed over being able to look at someones private life and feeling the need for an opinion ....it's absolute lunacy!! My own wife cant put her phone down for a minute before she picks it back up to "scroll her Facebook feed".... people, it's as if they have a mental tick that won't allow them to stop obsessing over everyone else's BS and drama.....we are in sad shape as a society etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


You win the internet! lol This is the best post I've read about this topic, yet. Really well said.


----------



## Bensdad123 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> You win the internet! lol This is the best post I've read about this topic, yet. Really well said.


Thanks, I was just kinda speaking what I've been thinking for a long time.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> I also can't deal with the narcissistic culture it is developing. I can not imagine taking a selfie and putting it on social media. To me this, this is so weird!!!! Personally I think when you get a certain age, or a certain place in your life the selfies should stop. I find it extremely immature, and self centered.


Agree...and I have a theory about FB. If one is a FB 'star,' then he/she probably has an offline life that he/she wishes were better.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Bensdad123 said:


> Thanks, I was just kinda speaking what I've been thinking for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Seriously, I think it, too. I made the greatest mistake ever of adding people from work. OMG...the drama, and how awkward it is during the workweek to deal with some of those people because I ''know'' things I didn't want to know. Ugh. Your thoughts are spot on, I bet a lot of people think like you, but are afraid to say it. lol  It's like if you're not on FB 24/7, there's something wrong with you, that's how our culture thinks.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> Hey Holland  Still caught up in the whole password thing here?
> 
> As to this post, I completely agree...Facebook is simply the tool and many people use it responsibly...but what does responsibly actually mean in this case? Responsibly under the social rules of direct interpersonal interaction such as actual face to face?
> 
> ...


Hi there Sam my old mate 

As for the bolded, yes it has exposed most of my friends/family for who they are, that is very busy people that on the whole have a great SOH and busy lives.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I have Facebook and am on it quite often because of boredom, mostly. I don't post much but I like to look at everyone elses posts. I have one 'friend' that is constantly on it posting crap about how her tummy hurts, how she's exhausted, how she hates getting up in the morning, she's miserable, etc. It's a lot of negativity with her. I haven't blocked her because I find it pretty entertaining and that's what FB means to me. It's just simple entertainment. Another 'friend' is always posting selfies; it's pure narcissism in her case. She's always posting pictures of what she's doing non-stop (the travels, outings, bars, etc). Again, it's just entertainment for me. I'm fascinated by how many people seek validation on FB. It depends on what you use FB for. I'm pretty skeptical of those that seem to have awesome lives. That's complete BS. 

If it's not healthy for you (because you're constantly comparing likes which makes you feel bad), then just deactivate it for a trial time period.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had a very different experience on FB than most of the people here. I've found it's a great tool too keep up with friends and family who are far-flung from me, because I know there are people out there who are far away who care about me, and want to know that I'm doing OK. I don't get to see my sister and her kids as much as we would like, so we use FB to stay in touch. For friends who are nearby, we use it as a way to share photos and information, plan events (birthdays and other parties/get-togethers, mostly), and have group conversations about whatever we need to talk about. 

I haven't personally seen a lot of the drama and the extreme embellishment that is being discussed here. I mean, I assume that most people are only going to post about the good stuff. No one wants to air their dirty laundry on social media. (OK, maybe a few people do...) When I my marriage was falling apart, no one on social media knew. When there was a good moment in my marriage, I probably posted about it (maybe a picture) because there were so few good moments by that point, that it was worth posting about. It was never to show to anyone how happy we were, but because it was no one's business to know how UNHAPPY we were. When we separated, I didn't post anything about it on Facebook; my XH simply wasn't mentioned anymore. When it was certain we were going to divorce, I didn't post anything about it on Facebook; I quietly went about removing all the pictures and posts that referenced him or my marriage. When the divorce was finalized, I changed my relationship status and one comment: "11:18 am, it's done. Feels good to be free."

Of course, people are going to use FB as a forum to show off how great their life is. People were doing it before FB, just in different venues. Before FB, they just did it verbally, at ****tail parties or cookouts, or via their annual Christmas letters, touting their kids' latest accomplishments, showing pictures of their most recent fabulous vacation, or talking about the great new job their spouse just got, conveniently leaving out that their kid got detention for beating up another kid, or that they are now maxed out on all their credit cards because of that fab vacation, or that this great new job that spouse got is really a $20k/yr salary cut because spouse got laid off from the previous job.

FB is a tool, like any other, and you get out of it what you put into it. I take all these "my life is so great" posts with a grain of salt, I get entertainment and information from the links my friends posts, I "unfollow" friends whose posts are offensive or combative, I keep up with friends and family, I download pics that I want to keep, and I set inspirational quote photos as the screensaver on my phone. And I do so in moderation, because I know that while I spend time on Facebook inside, real life is going on outside, and I don't want to miss it.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

I deleted my Facebook account four years ago and haven't been back. I found it a pointless invasion of privacy, my friends and family I actually speak to on a regular basis so I don't need feed updates from them. The people I haven't seen since H.S.? If I cared what they were up to I would've inquired at some point in the past 20 years.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My village in Europe has a substantial presence on Facebook and I am quite happy to be in touch with many childhood friends and relatives... privacy is not an issue if you only post cat pictures and the like.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The absolute best part about FB are the people who run around acting superior because they don't use it. 

That makes me smile.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EllisRedding said:


> I can't stand when people use FB for public displays of affection. Funny enough, and right in line with the bolded above, probably the worst offender of this was a guy who him and his GF posted non stop about how awesome they were together. They would use status updates to send love notes to each other (seriously, wtf, do it via PM, text, or in person). They got married maybe 1-2 yrs ago ... and they just got divorced (sounded like there was infidelity).


I had a front row seat to what I call *"Overcompensating"* on Facebook.. the way our 2nd son's girlfriend (now an ex) went on about him.. with all her love posts..well you would think he was her knight in shining armor, greatest love she ever found, it could never die...but here all wasn't well behind the scenes...(he didn't do this mind you, he didn't post much) but because of her doing it & not fighting with him when she was upset.. he felt she was happy, so committed to him.. a secure love as she portrayed to others... 

Meanwhile she was having feelings for his friend.. while posting stuff like ..."Look who I'm with.. he's my world" about our son - a pic of him holding her standing in the water.. then a couple weeks later.. she breaks up, it's over , it's finished , then tells him she started loosing feelings a whole year ago plus!.. 

What a crock .... even I was too stupid to realize just how badly some people GUSH when really their hearts are divided... After this fall out..seeing it 1st hand....what was one of son's biggest beef's with her.. ... "*Why did you talk like that on Facebook??? *:wtf:":.. 

Our oldest son took Psychology.. he said it's the culture today.. that's just what kids Do.. well I think it's all FAKE.. another reason FB bores me personally.. you can't believe anything you read anyway.. 

Though that's not true for all those who Facebook...  I don't think it's wise to put our "dirty laundry" on there either.. a happy honest medium is good....I enjoy posts that seem heart felt.. some vulnerability in there. .some true story.. I often comment on those.. but leave the rest behind.. Still wouldn't give up my FB though. 

Not always so easy deciphering the motives of some.. the interesting thing is.. it all eventually comes out in the wash (like you said, a divorce shortly after!)...then it's hard to trust anything they may say.. after that.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

One thing that has been interesting has been watching adults in a Facebook community group act like complete bullies to other members (i.e. keyboard warriors). Ironic when bullying has been such a problem amongst kids, yet look at how some of these adult "role models" act ...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Meanwhile she was having feelings for his friend.. while posting stuff like ..."Look who I'm with.. he's my world" about our son - a pic of him holding her standing in the water.. then a couple weeks later.. she breaks up, it's over , it's finished , then tells him she started loosing feelings a whole year ago plus!..
> 
> What a crock .... even I was too stupid to realize just how badly some people GUSH when really their hearts are divided... After this fall out..seeing it 1st hand....what was one of son's biggest beef's with her.. ... "*Why did you talk like that on Facebook??? *:wtf:":..


Seriously WTF, wonder if by posting she was trying to convince herself that she still had feelings 

Let's not forget as well, people actually use Facebook to break up with their SO by changing their relationship status. If you ever want to have some fun on Facebook, change your relationship status and then watch all the comments lol.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> One thing that has been interesting has been watching adults in a Facebook community group act like complete bullies to other members (i.e. keyboard warriors). Ironic when bullying has been such a problem amongst kids, yet look at how some of these adult "role models" act ...


Stuff it, Redding. When I want your useless opinion I'll beat it out of you.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Festivus said:


> Stuff it, Redding. When I want your useless opinion I'll beat it out of you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EllisRedding said:


> Seriously WTF, wonder if by posting she was trying to convince herself that she still had feelings


 They were together , 1st loves for almost 4 yrs.. probably something like that.. she struggled to let go.. but still it was Gravely Overcompensating on her part.. it was so bad that I had a serious conversation with her youth pastor & wife at his Grad party telling them I felt she would be breaking up with him.. and they immediately said "*WHAT [email protected]#.. they seem so happy. .I see her posts on Facebook"*.. I even told them I believe she has a thing for ____ (his friend)... I wanted to be wrong.. and her postings threw me off some.. but I was right all along.. I don't know why people do this.. 

When I am MAD at someone. I give them hell, at least open up some conflict .....I don't do shining posts.. that doesn't compute to me. It's not something I respect either. ...I have to remind myself.. she was young... I don't think she is doing it with her new relationship.. so maybe she's grown up a bit. Maybe that means she really loves this one & all is well & good ! 



> Let's not forget as well, people actually use Facebook to break up with their SO by changing their relationship status. If you ever want to have some fun on Facebook, change your relationship status and then watch all the comments lol.


 Oh the drama...

I'm one of those people. I don't mind reading , hearing all the DRAMA.. it's rather entertaining to me.. but I don't want caught up in it.. If I see someone self destructing on Face book.. I will send them a private message and let them know this ISN'T the way to go about it.. and why....offer them my ear if they need.... I try to be helpful that way. .and have done this a number of times with friends..


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

knobcreek said:


> I deleted my Facebook account four years ago and haven't been back. I found it a pointless invasion of privacy, my friends and family I actually speak to on a regular basis so I don't need feed updates from them. The people I haven't seen since H.S.? If I cared what they were up to I would've inquired at some point in the past 20 years.


So true...I am "friends" with people I was close to in junior and high school and yet we do not have any communication...not sure if we have anything in common anymore...and honestly don't really care.


----------

